# Graphic Novels on Kindle app



## David King (May 6, 2013)

I have the Kindle app for my PC and Android phone and I have downloaded a couple of graphic novels. They show up fine on my android but won't display on the PC (I get the message Item not compatible with this device). Am I doing something wrong?


----------



## history_lover (Aug 9, 2010)

Where did you download them from and what file format are they?


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

If they were Amazon purchases, double check on the product page that they are compatible with the Kindle for PC app.  It should show on the right side which devices and apps the book is compatible with.

Betsy


----------



## cinisajoy (Mar 10, 2013)

David King said:


> I have the Kindle app for my PC and Android phone and I have downloaded a couple of graphic novels. They show up fine on my android but won't display on the PC (I get the message Item not compatible with this device). Am I doing something wrong?


You are not doing anything wrong. Some books will not show up on Kindle for PC. When you buy a book, if it says compatible only with devices, click on the link and see if Kindle for PC is there. 
Or if you can't send it to Kindle for PC then it won't go to K4PC.


----------



## cinisajoy (Mar 10, 2013)

Hi!  I did a quick check this morning.  For some reason or other graphic novels and comic books are not formatted to work with Kindle for PC.  I hope this helps.


----------



## David King (May 6, 2013)

thank you everyone, I appreciate the information


----------

